# Persistent cough - 16 month old baby



## Damelottie

Hello


Alfie has had a persistent cough now for a month. I took him to the GP at the beginning expecting him to have a sore throat or something but he had his usual ear infections instead. Throat was clear. He was then very unwell for 2 weeks with MMR side effects, blisters in mouth etc etc. He's over that now but the cough remains. I've taken him back to the GP since and all was clear with ears/throat/chest checks.
Its horrible tho and keeps waking him up. Sometimes he is almost sick from it. It doesn't seem to both him fortunately.


Is this quite common and I wondered if you had any advise/suggestions of what could cause it, or help with it.


Many thanks


MK


----------



## gerbera

Hi sometimes a cough can last 8 or so weeks after a infection. Does he only cough at night? This can be a sign of a asthma like ilness that is triggered by a viral ilness. If it isn't worrying him to much or affecting his general health I would see how he goes.


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Gerbera


I was a bit concerned about the asthma link with coughs   .


I wondered whether a humidifier or vapouriser in the bedroom might help? I've been reading around but not totally sure what the difference is   


He's definitely teething all the time too - he has that awful diarreah today they sometimes get.
Hopefully it will pass soon


----------

